# plywood vase... more adventures...



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2021)

Trying something new, this is the proto test piece. Made from a blank made from doubled 3/4 baltic birch and walnut thins. Turns surprisingly well. About 8" tall. Wife loves it so I'm making more...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 14 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2021)

Very cool,  it's kinda like vanilla spectraply.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool,  it's kinda like vanilla spectraply.


Yup, but way cheaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2021)

Cool looking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 26, 2021)

Innovative! Looks incredibly nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 26, 2021)

Cool! Makes me wonder how it would look after sandblasting? Or dyeing alternating layers?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2021)

DKMD said:


> Cool! Makes me wonder how it would look after sandblasting? Or dyeing alternating layers?


Both interesting ideas!


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 26, 2021)

Cool!! I started to ask a bunch of questions and then reread your post. They were all answered. Musta been that second glass of wine.

Another home run, Barry (as I watch the Astros currently behind in game 1).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb (Oct 26, 2021)

That is super cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 26, 2021)

Great concept and result!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 27, 2021)

Almost didn't click on this one, plywood vase sounded about as appetizing as chocolate covered brussel sprouts. Glad I did I really like it, bet the method would work well for a coffee mug kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice use for cabinet scraps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2021)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Almost didn't click on this one, plywood vase sounded about as appetizing as chocolate covered brussel sprouts. Glad I did I really like it, bet the method would work well for a coffee mug kit.


Thanks Dave, I was thinking about the mug kit too, or a pepper mill.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 27, 2021)

Ok, what is next up for Barry? Bet he gets into some of my beloved LVL! I'd HATE to see what he would do with parallam!


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Oct 27, 2021)

Very cool. I am surprised to read that it turned well. Might need to give that a try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, what is next up for Barry? Bet he gets into some of my beloved LVL! I'd HATE to see what he would do with parallam!


Had to look up parallam, it does look interesting! Will have to keep my eye out for some cut-offs......


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey to both of you paralam fellers. Have you looked at smartside trim pieces? They are basically osb in extra thick pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 28, 2021)

Hmmmm = wonder if it would spalt?

Never used it, in fact nobody has even offered to sell it to us. Is it not a fiber cement (sorta) product?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 28, 2021)

No. LP Smartside trim is how it should be labeled at the local building stores. Could ask that feathery bird brained guy if he has some next time you raid his stash. I bet he forgot to show you the pieces he had stashed...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 28, 2021)

Ok, is this a coincidence or does Barry's influence extend well beyond where he might think it may?

Lil Mikey went to the wood tool store over lunchtime, and as he was walking in saw these "planks". Sorta disrupted Lil Mikey's thoughts and he almost forgot to buy the Tormek attachments that he went in for! Don't know if the disruption was caused by just seeing something he would not have thought to have seen at the wood tool store, or if it was the $22.00 per bf pricing.

But on the more positive side - I think - they had a great timber of some fancy figured Sapele that would make a number of very purdy things - If only I could find those 18 - $100.00 bills I had laying around somewheres!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 6, 2021)

So I have made a couple more, trying different shapes, the taller one is about 13" lacquer finish, they will get rubbed out and buffed in a week or so. One thing I've learned, this stuff takes the edge off a tool pretty quick, must be the glue....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 6, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> So I have made a couple more, trying different shapes, the taller one is about 13" lacquer finish, they will get rubbed out and buffed in a week or so. One thing I've learned, this stuff takes the edge off a tool pretty quick, must be the glue....
> View attachment 218137


Awesome shapes and effects! Have you thought about using different wood species for the dividers? Chuck


----------



## trc65 (Nov 6, 2021)

Very cool! Endless possibilities. The dark dividers and rims really bring the forms to life.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 6, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Awesome shapes and effects! Have you thought about using different wood species for the dividers? Chuck


Thanks,.... Yes the one on the left has wenge stripes, (top is ABW, it matched up nicely color wise) the other has mahogany accents.. And the first one I made had walnut....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

